# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Shtëpia e Teknologjisë - Ndihmë, këshilla, opinione

## ose.al

Përshëndetje Forumi,

unë që po ju shkruaj jam një nga dy news editorët e www.ose.al - Shtëpia e Teknologjisë. Websiti është një blog i thjeshtë që nxjerr online lajmet ORIGJINALE mbi teknologjine. Përveç websitit kemi normalisht faqe në Facebook dhe në Instagram (të dy me +10K follower dhe +70% pozicioni në Shqipëri/Kosovë/Maqedoni). Më pak se dy javë kemi krijuar dhe një forum në Telegram me disa kanale të ndryshme (jemi të parët që e krijojmë në Shqipëri sepse duket sikur asnjë se përdor Telegramin :macoku gri: onfused2: :macoku gri: onfused2:?)

Qëllimi i websitit nuk ishte dhe nuk është fitimi dhe prandaj nuk kemi patur ads asnjëherë. Me kalimin e kohës janë futur, vullnetarisht, edhe disa djemë të tjerë që shkruajnë artikull, video në kanalin e Youtube dhe postojne ndonjëherë në Social. Shpenzimet mbahen nga dy editorët dhe me affiliate link (total 35 në dy vite - link vetëm nga Gearbest se Amazon në Shqipëri nuk ecën.)

Kemi bashkëpunime të ndryshme me shoqëri si Samsung nga të cilat marrim celularët më të fundit dhe bëjme teste, video, artikuj etj. Që nga Janari 2019 po fillojmë të kontaktojmë edhe dyqane në Shqipëri/Kosovë/Maqedoni nëse duan të reklamohen ose të vendosin ofertat e tyre. Investimi që merret, investohet tek websiti për rritjen e informacioneve dhe opsioneve të tjera!

Më poshtë disa pyetje dhe kërkesa (priten me shumë kënaqësi këshilla :blush :buzeqeshje: :

Duke parë websitin (shpejtësi dhe sesi është strukturuar) si ju duket? Çfarë këshilla mund të më jepni? Si mund të përmisohet?Duke parë statistikat (dhe fakti se nuk kemi përdoruar asnjëherë publicitet) si ju duken?Si mund të rriten me backlink? Ndonjë këshillë?Ideja e forumit në Telegram, pse nuk ka shumë sukses?Si mendoni duhet të fusim ads (nga media.net/infolinks etj) apo duhet te fillojm te kërkojme ndihme financiare nga partnerë të mundshëmWebsiti normalisht është personal dhe nuk kemi hapur as NIPT. Kjo ndikon tek Gjirafa.net por na penalizon tek ndonjë mënyrë tjetër.


Më e rëndësishmja: Nëse ndonjë person, në mënyrë vullnetare, mund të na drejtojë/ndihmojë/bashkëpunojë do jetë i mirëpritur!​

Statistikat e websitit:

Hosting: webhost.al
Google data: 10K click në muaj por në vënd të 1°, 2° dhe të 3° për shumë fjalë "lojra falas android", "shkarko lojra falas" etj etj... 

Faleminderit për çdo gjë (dhe na falni se u zgjata shumë),

Albani

----------

